# How much exercise?



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo _never stops moving_. Luckily just outside, inside she has a lovely off button. But when we're out she just keeps going! 

For exercise my crew usually get 2.5 miles either walked or biked 4+ days a week, for both 'Lo trots nearly the whole time. If I can't spare that long, we go at least .5 to 1 mile and or have a 30 minute training session. We also usually spend a hour out in the evening, and 'Lo'll run about, tussle with D, and bring me junk to toss (sticks, rocks, ect) almost the whole span.

So, what's the usual for your kids? Are they hyper? Calm? Insane? Lazy?

If the exercise varies for your dog just pick the medium. If you got a pup, no need to answer the poll.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't know distance-wise, but pepper gets minimum 2 walks of 30 mins, 1 on and off lead and 1 on lead in the dark. Some days we re out for a couple of hours . She's good in the house and rests most of the time with occasional play but when she's had a big walk she sleeps rather than rests.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jess has two walks off the lead daily, one with Archie, and 10 mins last thing at night on the lead.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

During the week my boyfriend walks Vincent for about 45 minutes, so around 2 miles. At the weekend though I try and take him out for 3-4 miles!
Once it's summer I think we'll take him for an additional evening walk.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Arthur gets 2 walks a day (unless its really too horrendous outside when he gets 1 big walk) . I take him in the morning after school drop off which is about an hour and usually about 2.5 miles mostly off lead and then again after tea which is a lead walk the husband takes him on which again can be a good 45 mins. He really could just keep going he has loads of stamina and doesn't tire - he is currently flat out tho now!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I put a mile for now because they haven't bee getting much everyday recently because Poppy is still quite small. Although they have had a few couple of mile walks, just not everyday because she's still a baby 

But that doesn't include them running around the garden like mad women playing! That could be another mile when they're running in circles haha


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

charlie mostly gets an hour a day off lead charging around the fields then a 20min on lead walk in the evening (though tthe last couple of evenings 10 mins out in the dark an she wants to come home) at the weekend time and weather permitting we try an get at least one longer walk in! As long as shes had a good charge round charlie seems happy to fit in with whatever we can do!


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Rosie gets an hour off lead everday, and at the weekends we go down the beach for a couple of hours...shes still full of energy when we get back home lol! Will have to increase it in the next couple of months when she gets abit bigger


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I've put 1.5 miles as I think that's about what I walk in the 45 mins or so that Lolly has for her big walk a day but as that's off lead I would say she probably does double that!!! Can't wait for the spring when we can start having lovely off lead evening strolls again.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

My favourite thing is watching Vincent charging about off lead


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Weirdly yesterday i used my Garmin watch to see how far we went. We did 3 miles in the morning but Betty also chased her ball so probably did another mile, then 2 miles late afternoon,on lead this time (can i just mention i'd already run 4 miles before walking her!). This would be fairly normal for her as she's very active but settles quickly at home.

x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm very impressed you went for a run before dog walking Jules, well done! Not sure how far, but about 45 mins in the morning (mostly off-lead) and 30 mins late afternoon (part on and part off-lead). Bess goes much further than Maisie and me as she runs around so much!


----------

